# Working holidays



## joaomendes131313 (Jun 19, 2015)

We provide each participant with a board of highly enthusiastic, ambitious and stimulating like-minded individuals to mentor and develop your business – we do strive to find the right mix of skill, experience, and personality for each boardroom.


----------



## lance365 (Sep 27, 2015)

This board slightly confused me. I thought it was for discussions on working holidays in Australia??


----------

